# Pere Marquette to return to New Buffalo?



## tim49424 (Nov 26, 2019)

I just saw this article in our local paper talking about the possibility of the train returning to New Buffalo. It was a regular stop on the route until a few years ago. Both the Blue Water and Wolverine have stops in NB currently. Amtrak is considering the stop so the Pere Marquette can utilize the higher speed rail, according to the article.


MACC notes: Possible regional rail alterations explored https://www.hollandsentinel.com/news/20191126/macc-notes-possible-regional-rail-alterations-explored


----------



## Eric S (Nov 26, 2019)

Some entity, whether the state of Michigan or a local/regional governmental body, has sought funding for a connection between the Amtrak Michigan Line and the CSX line used by the Pere Marquette a number of times over the last few years, through the TIGER and possibly BUILD federal grant programs. Sounds like another push for funding may be in the offing.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Nov 26, 2019)

Eric S said:


> Some entity, whether the state of Michigan or a local/regional governmental body, has sought funding for a connection between the Amtrak Michigan Line and the CSX line used by the Pere Marquette a number of times over the last few years, through the TIGER and possibly BUILD federal grant programs. Sounds like another push for funding may be in the offing.



That would make a long-wished GRR-LAN-ARB-DET service—via HOM, NBU, and KAL/BTL—as simple as obtaining equipment and sorting out dispatching. It would transform the nature of transportation in Michigan.


----------



## tim49424 (Nov 27, 2019)

Pere Flyer said:


> That would make a long-wished GRR-LAN-ARB-DET service—via HOM, NBU, and KAL/BTL—as simple as obtaining equipment and sorting out dispatching. It would transform the nature of transportation in Michigan.



If only.....

I fear that only adding New Buffalo to the route is the only thing in the works. Doing what you say makes too much sense and since when does Amtrak do anything that makes sense? However, one can dream.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 27, 2019)

Pere Flyer said:


> That would make a long-wished GRR-LAN-ARB-DET service—via HOM, NBU, and KAL/BTL—as simple as obtaining equipment and sorting out dispatching. It would transform the nature of transportation in Michigan.



I used to have a house just south of New Buffalo. That service would require a double connection at New Buffalo. I think the whole deal could be tricky because the two lines are not level with each other where they cross. Notice I did not say "intersect". The CSX goes over the Amtrak Line about a mile northeast of the New Buffalo Station. The proposed connection would link CSX to Amtrak for a westbound move to New Buffalo and Chicago. To go east, you'd need a second connection for that purpose and that train would miss New Buffalo.


----------

